# reunirse



## reys

Ciao amici! Non posso trovare la traduzione precisa per il verbo reflessivo "reunirse". Come sarebbe la esatta?

Ad esempio:

_Nos hemos reunido el martes pasado._
_Me reuniré con ellos más tarde._
_Se reunen todos los viernes._

Molte grazie y buon 2007 per tutti!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Ciao amici! Non riesco a trovare la traduzione precisa per il verbo reflessivo "reunirse". Come sarebbe quella esatta/la migliore?
> 
> Ad esempio:
> 
> _Nos hemos reunido el martes pasado._
> _Me reuniré con ellos más tarde._
> _Se reunen todos los viernes._
> 
> Molte grazie e buon 2007 a tutti!


Ci siamo visti martedì scorso.
Li incontrerò più tardi.
Si vedono/si incontrano tutti i venerdì/ogni venerdì.


Grazie, buon 2007 anche a te!


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Ci siamo visti martedì scorso.
> Li incontrerò più tardi.
> Si vedono/si incontrano tutti i venerdì/ogni venerdì.
> 
> 
> Grazie, buon 2007 anche a te!


 
Come sempre, grazie Claudine...

Perciò, si può usare tanto "vedere", come "incontrare"? Dipenderà del contesto, vero?


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> _Nos hemos reunido el martes pasado._



Questa frase mi suona strana in spagnolo. Si dice così in Messico? Io direi: "Nos reunimos el martes pasado".


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Come sempre, grazie Claudine...
> 
> Perciò, si può usare sia "vedere" sia "incontrare"? Dipenderà del contesto, vero?


Infatti. Più o meno si equivalgono, però ad un nativo a volte suona meglio una, a volte l'altra. Mi spiace non poter essere più precisa.


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> Questa frase mi suona strana in spagnolo. Si dice così in Messico? Io direi: "Nos reunimos el martes pasado".


 
Hola Cecilio. Que yo sepa, si es correcto este uso. Tienes razón al dar ese uso que es más común. Se me ocurrió este ejemplo para referirme al "passato prossimo", un poco inusual, verdad?  

Gracias por tu observación.


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Infatti. Più o meno si equivalgono, però ad un nativo a volte suona meglio una, a volte l'altra. Mi spiace non poter essere più precisa.


 
Non preocupare! Credo che capisco l'idea di quando usare una e l'altra. É di quelle parole che devi praticare secondo il uso per dominarle.

Molte, molte grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Non preoccuparti/ti preoccupare! Credo di capire quando usare l'una o l'altra. É di quelle parole che devi praticare secondo l'uso per dominarle.
> 
> Molte, molte grazie!


Giusto. 
Di niente.


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Giusto.
> Di niente.


 
Aaaaah... quell'imperativo! jajaja... Grazie.

Ci vediamo!


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> Hola Cecilio. Que yo sepa, si es correcto este uso. Tienes razón al dar ese uso que es más común. Se me ocurrió este ejemplo para referirme al "passato prossimo", un poco inusual, verdad?
> 
> Gracias por tu observación.



Hola, reys. He hecho el comentario de cara a nuestros amigos italianos, ya que entre ellos es muy común hacer errores del tipo: *"Ayer he visto a Antonio", que es una mala traducción del italiano. Lo normal en español es decir "Ayer vi a Antonio". Lo que pasa es que algunos italianos que estudian español prefieren ahorrarse el tener que usar las complicadas normas del pretérito indefinido... No es el caso de Irene, Sabri, Claudi, etc., que son muy aplicadas.


----------



## irene.acler

Uh, gracias Cecilio!! La verdad es que nos cuesta un poco (bueno, yo hablo para mì misma en primer lugar) porque yo por ejemplo nunca utilizo el pretérito indefinido en italiano (siempre uso el pretérito perfecto).


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Hola, reys. He hecho el comentario de cara a nuestros amigos italianos, ya que entre ellos es muy común hacer errores del tipo: *"Ayer he visto a Antonio", que es una mala traducción del italiano. Lo normal en español es decir "Ayer vi a Antonio". Lo que pasa es que algunos italianos que estudian español prefieren ahorrarse el tener que usar las complicadas normas del pretérito indefinido... No es el caso de Irene, Sabri, Claudi, etc., que son muy aplicadas.


Gracias por tu comentario, siempre nos viene bien a todos un repaso.


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> Hola, reys. He hecho el comentario de cara a nuestros amigos italianos, ya que entre ellos es muy común hacer errores del tipo: *"Ayer he visto a Antonio", que es una mala traducción del italiano. Lo normal en español es decir "Ayer vi a Antonio". Lo que pasa es que algunos italianos que estudian español prefieren ahorrarse el tener que usar las complicadas normas del pretérito indefinido... No es el caso de Irene, Sabri, Claudi, etc., que son muy aplicadas.


 
Tienes razón, Cecilio. "Ho visto a Antonio" sería "He visto a Antonio".

Pero regresando al caso, entonces no es que esté mal dicho, digamos que no es tan común usar esos tiempos compuestos, no? Sabes? Me gustan mucho, le dan más sentido o fuerza a la acción a la que te refieres. Pero investigaré si no estoy cometiendo un error. 

Muchísimas gracias, amigo.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Uh, gracias Cecilio!! La verdad es que nos cuesta un poco (bueno, yo hablo por mì misma en primer lugar) porque yo por ejemplo nunca utilizo el pretérito indefinido en italiano (siempre uso el pretérito perfecto).



¿Nunca nunca? Io pensavo che ci sono casi dove si usa, perfino a Trento. Tu sei trentina, no?


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> Tienes razón, Cecilio. "Ho visto a Antonio" sería "He visto a Antonio".
> 
> Pero regresando al caso, entonces no es que esté mal dicho, digamos que no es tan común usar esos tiempos compuestos, no? Sabes? Me gustan mucho, le dan más sentido o fuerza a la acción a la que te refieres. Pero investigaré si no estoy cometiendo un error.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, amigo.



La diferencia está en que cuando usamos palabras del tipo "ayer" o expresiones temporales que nos sitúan la acción en un momento del pasado, lo normal en español es el pretérito simple.

Una 'excepción sería cuando la cosa ha sucedido dentro del día de hoy. Por ejemplo: "Esta mañana he visto a Antonio". Sin embargo, en muchas partes de Hispanoamérica (y en algunas de España) dirían: "Esta mañana vi a Antonio".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> ¿Nunca nunca? Io pensavo che ci sono casi dove si usa, perfino a Trento. Tu sei trentina, no?



De verdad que no lo utilizo nunca! Sì, yo vivo cerca de Trento, y nunca he escuchado en mi vida a alguien que por aquì utilice el pretérito indefinido en italiano.
En el sur de Italia lo utilizan mucho màs.


----------



## reys

Cecilio said:


> La diferencia está en que cuando usamos palabras del tipo "ayer" o expresiones temporales que nos sitúan la acción en un momento del pasado, lo normal en español es el pretérito simple.
> 
> Una 'excepción sería cuando la cosa ha sucedido dentro del día de hoy. Por ejemplo: "Esta mañana he visto a Antonio". Sin embargo, en muchas partes de Hispanoamérica (y en algunas de España) dirían: "Esta mañana vi a Antonio".


 
Excelente! Mejor no lo pudiste explicar. Comenzaré a observar esto en mis discursos.

Gracias, eres muy amable.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Uh, gracias Cecilio!! La verdad es que nos cuesta un poco (bueno, yo hablo para mì misma en primer lugar) porque yo por ejemplo nunca utilizo el pretérito indefinido en italiano (siempre uso el pretérito perfecto).


 
Duda: 

Pretérito indefinido = He comido.
Pretérito perfecto= Comí

Es así? Aquí a los tiempos verbales los conocemos con otros nombres.


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> Duda:
> 
> Pretérito indefinido = He comido.
> Pretérito perfecto= Comí
> 
> Es así? Aquí a los tiempos verbales los conocemos con otros nombres.



Me temo que es exactamente al revés.

Pret. indefinido: comí.
pret. perfecto: he comido.


----------



## irene.acler

Una curiosidad, reys, cómo los llamáis esos tiempos verbales por allá?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Una curiosidad, reys, ¿cómo  llamáis a (se dicen/se llaman) esos tiempos verbales por allá?


----------



## irene.acler

..gracias Cecilio..esa "a" me crea problemas muchas veces.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Una curiosidad, reys, cómo los llamáis esos tiempos verbales por allá?


 
A mi me los enseñaron de una manera muy simple (que mal):

- Pretérito simple indicativo = comí
- Pretérito compuesto indicativo = he comido.

Ahora, aprendiendo el italiano, estoy viendo realmente como son los términos correctos.

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> ..gracias Cecilio..esa "a" me crea problemas muchas veces.



Pues no te creas, ni siquiera yo mismo lo tengo muy claro a veces...


----------



## Cecilio

reys said:


> A mi me los enseñaron de una manera muy simple (que mal):
> 
> - Pretérito simple indicativo = comí
> - Pretérito compuesto indicativo = he comido.
> 
> Ahora, aprendiendo el italiano, estoy viendo realmente como son los términos correctos.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuidado, porque en italiano se dicen de manera muy diferente.

Por cierto, nos estamos yendo muy muy off-topic...


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> A mi me los enseñaron de una manera muy simple (que mal):
> 
> - Pretérito simple indicativo = comí
> - Pretérito compuesto indicativo = he comido.
> 
> Ahora, aprendiendo el italiano, estoy viendo realmente como son los términos correctos.
> 
> Saludos.


En italiano se llaman _passato remoto_ y _passato prossimo_.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Uh, gracias Cecilio!! La verdad es que nos cuesta un poco (bueno, yo hablo por mì misma en primer lugar) porque yo por ejemplo nunca utilizo el pretérito indefinido en italiano (siempre uso el pretérito perfecto).


 
Hablas *para *ti misma? Così impazzerai (ti darà di balta il cervello)

*Parlare tra sé/tra sé e sé/dentro di sé* (ragionare da solo, in silenzio o sottovoce )-->*hablar para sí mism@.*
*Parlo per me (stess@)--> hablar por mí (mism@)*
*Es mejor: *en primer lugar, yo hablo por mì misma 
yo hablo, en primer lugar, por mì misma


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ahora entiendo, femmejolie!! Gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> *Es mejor: *en primer lugar, yo hablo por mí misma.
> 
> Yo hablo, en primer lugar, por mí misma


Un piccolo refuso...


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie, Claudine..Sai che con la mia tastiera ho qualche problemino a mettere gli accenti corretti!


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Un piccolo refuso...


Nope, non è stato un refuso, ho incollato la frase di Irene.
Io non uso l'accento grave perché semplicemente non esiste in spagnolo. 
Grazie lo stesso!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, ops, mi sembrava che Claudine avesse corretto il mio post, invece era il tuo, Femmejolie. Ma appunto tu l'hai incollato da me, per cui l'errore originario è mio!!


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Nope, non è stato un refuso, ho incollato la frase di Irene.
> Io non uso l'accento grave perché semplicemente non esiste in spagnolo.
> Grazie lo stesso!


 
Me ne sono resa conto quando Irene ha creduto che avessi corretto il suo post.


----------



## Cecilio

¡Vaya lío os estáis armando con todo esto! Por cierto, ¿qué es exactamente un "refuso"?


----------



## irene.acler

Ehm...mea culpa..mejor dicho, la culpa es de mi teclado!! Un refuso es un error que se puede hacer cuando se escribe algo con un teclado.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ehm...mea culpa..mejor dicho, la culpa es de mi teclado!! Un refuso es un error que se puede hacer cuando se escribe algo con un teclado.



Ay, Irene! ¿Por qué no le has pedido a los Reyes Magos un teclado como Dios manda?...


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ay, Irene! ¿Por qué no le has pedido a los Reyes Magos un teclado como Dios manda?...


 
Tienes razòn...
Si tengo que decir toda la verdad..ehm..a veces escribo en Word y luego hago "copia y pega" aquì...pero otras veces (la mayorìa LOL) no tengo ganas  (que perezosa soy!).


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Tienes razòn...
> Si tengo que decir toda la verdad..ehm..a veces escribo en Word y luego hago "copia y pega" aquì...pero otras veces (la mayorìa LOL) no tengo ganas  (qué perezosa soy!).


Questa non te la lascio passare perché conosco la tastiera italiana....


----------



## irene.acler

Urca, sì, hai ragione!! Grazie!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Urca, sì, hai ragione!! Grazie!



Cosa è "urca", un aggetivo qualificativo?...


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Tienes razòn...
> Si tengo que decir toda la verdad..ehm..a veces escribo en Word y luego hago "copia y pega" aquì...pero otras veces (la mayorìa LOL) no tengo ganas  (qué perezosa soy!).


Que no hace falta un teclado nuevo...
¡sigue estas instrucciones!


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Cosa è "urca", un aggetivo qualificativo?...


*Urca *esprime meraviglia, stupore o ammirazione: _u. com’è tardi!_, _u. che bello!_, _«Pesa 100 chili» «U.!»_.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Cos'è "urca", un aggettivo qualificativo?...


----------



## irene.acler

No me lo puedo creer! Chicos, ya tengo los acentos correctos! Muchísimas gracias Sabrinita!!

Que no, Cecilio, que no..no sabía que se podía cambiar el formato del teclado!! Olé! Hago fiesta!!!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> No me lo puedo creer! Chicos, ya tengo los acentos correctos! Muchísimas gracias Sabrinita!!


¡Muy bien! ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Cecilio

¡Al final se hizo la luz! Enhorabuena, Irene! A poner acentos!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> No me lo puedo creer! Chicos, ya tengo los acentos correctos! Muchísimas gracias Sabrinita!!
> 
> Que no, Cecilio, que no..no sabía que se podía cambiar el formato del teclado!! Olé! Hago fiesta!!!


Ohhhh qué bien...
Pirémonos de fiesta!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> ¡Al final se hizo la luz! Enhorabuena, Irene! A poner acentos!


 
Uh, que peso que me he quitado de encima! Eso de los acentos me daba problemas eh!! Ahora seguro que no vas a pasarme nada si me equivoco!


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Bueno, entonces no hay solucción...
> si se compra un teclado español, ya no podrá escribir los acentos italianos y viceversa.
> Según yo, sería conveniente aprenderse de memoria éstos cuatro códigos ASCII y utilizarlos cuando sea necesario. Esto es lo que hago yo, y me viene bastante bien; sólo es cuestión de acostumbrarse un poquitín.
> ¿Qué opinas Irene?



He borrado el post en homanaje a Irene y en menos que canta un gallo ya tenía dos "quotes"... Estáis en forma!

Adesso in serio. Se si usa una tesera spagnola si possono mettere tutti gli accenti, gravi o acuti, fra altro perché questa tesera si usa anche per il catalano, dove c'è l'accento grave, la lettera "ç" e tutto quanto.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Uh, *QUÉ *peso que me he quitado de encima! Eso de los acentos me daba problemas eh!! Ahora seguro que no va a pasarme nada si me equivoco!



Seguro que no...


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> He borrado el post en homenaje a Irene y en menos que canta un gallo ya tenía dos "quotes"... Estáis en forma!
> 
> Adesso seriamente. Se si usa una tastiera spagnola si possono mettere tutti gli accenti, gravi o acuti, fra altro perché questa tastiera si usa anche per il catalano, dove c'è l'accento grave, la lettera "ç" e tutto quanto.


 
Eh eh, gracias eh!!


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> He borrado el post en homanaje a Irene y en menos que canta un gallo ya tenía dos "quotes"... Estáis en forma!
> 
> Adesso parlando sul serio/seriamente. Se si usa una tastiera spagnola si possono mettere tutti gli accenti, gravi o acuti, fra l'altro perché questa tastierasi usa anche per il catalano, dove c'è l'accento grave, la lettera "ç" e tutto il resto.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Ohhhh qué bien...
> Pirémonos de fiesta!!!



Eso digo yo. A ver qué día nos vamos de fiesta.

Por cierto, si aparece por aquí un moderador lo llevamos claro con los últimos posts...


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Seguro que no...


 

Lo sab*í*a!! Pero, por quÉ has corregido "vas" con "va"? Si yo estoy hablando contigo en específico..


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> He borrado el post en homanaje a Irene y en menos que canta un gallo ya tenía dos "quotes"... Estáis en forma!
> 
> Adesso sul serio. Se si usa una tastiera spagnola si possono mettere tutti gli accenti, gravi o acuti, fra l'altro perché questa tastiera si usa anche per il catalano, dove c'è l'accento grave, la lettera "ç" e tutto quanto.


LOL


Ahhh ok!
Pensavo che si potessero scrivere solo gli accenti acuti su una tastiera spagnola!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Uh, que peso que me he quitado de encima! Eso de los acentos me daba problemas eh!! Ahora seguro que no vas a pasarme nada si me equivoco!


 


irene.acler said:


> Lo sab*í*a!! Pero, por quÉ has corregido "vas" con "va"? Si yo estoy hablando contigo en específico..


Perché la tua frase non è chiara in spagnolo....Tu volevi dire "non mi lascerai passare niente", credo.
Ceci ti ha corretto vas con va perché così la frase avrebbe un senso (non mi succederà niente se sbaglio).


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Lo sab*í*a!! Pero, por quÉ has corregido "vas" con "va"? Si yo estoy hablando contigo en específico..



Ya entiendo, lo había confundido con la expresión "no va a pasarme nada". Lo que tú querías decir era algo así como "no me vas a pasar ni una". Dicho así queda más claro.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, eso quería decir! Efectivamente no estaba muy segura si se podía decir como dije yo..Pues, gracias!


----------

